# Kata 3N1-35 PL Sling Backpack (Black)



## ejas0973 (Feb 28, 2013)

wondering if anyone has experience with this bag, good or bad. Also if it holds a 17 inch macbook pro at all like a lot of the bags that take the 15.4 pc do. Yes I know 17 inch mac is a big laptop to carry but the bag will need to be multi function and this looks like it might fit my need if it can carry the mac. Thanks

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/819130-REG/Kata_KT_PL_3N1_35_3N1_35_PL_Sling_Backpack.html


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 4, 2013)

looks too easy to have stuff stolen out of for my liking


----------



## Stig (Mar 5, 2013)

well, not with that one, but should it mean something, I have the D-3N1-22 and am happy with it... so at least a general Kata experience, and its a positive one


----------



## cayenne (Mar 5, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> looks too easy to have stuff stolen out of for my liking


What do you look for in a bag that would not be easy to have stuff stolen out of it?

Has anyone here had a problem with someone taking stuff out of a backpack? While wearing it even?

C


----------



## 5Dracer (Mar 5, 2013)

I bought the bag a few months ago and like it quite a bit. It's not too big to carry-on and stow in an overhead compartment yet it holds my 5DIII, 100-400L, 24-105L, 100 macro, 50 1.4, two flashes, 15 in. laptop and a bunch of miscellaneous filters, elec. cords, etc. The one thing I noticed, because it's a light weight bag is the zippers and pulls seem small and thin. That being said I've yanked on them with abandon and they have yet to break.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 5, 2013)

I use one on occasion. It is exactly as advertised and I think better than other "sling bags" because of the option to use either shoulder or to convert it to a backpack. It is well constructed. But, I would not use it for long days or heavy loads. Despite the clever design, it is not as comfortable as a "real" backpack.


----------



## KeeFy (Mar 5, 2013)

I have the old version 3n1-33. Works a treat and i've traveled to China, South Africa, Prague, Italy, Paris, Monaco, Nice, Bangkok, switzerland. and a few other countries/cities with it. 

Never had anything stolen. 

However as a sling, not exactly a great idea if you're carrying loads of gear. I had 2 camera bodies at some of the countries along with 70-200 f2.8 IS II, 50 1.2L, 16-35 f2.8, 2x flashes, macbook pro 15", batteries etc. 

I'd challenge you to carry that kinda that kinda weight on 1 shoulder. LoL

It is an awesome bag, I have the trolly as well, but have found the trolly to be a bit of a pain sometimes when turning too fast and the bag not turning with the trolly and misalinging itself. 

I like the new version with extra pockets and all. Am considering getting the updated version in the future.


----------



## ejas0973 (Mar 6, 2013)

thanks for the feedback. Currently I work on cruise ships so I need a bag that can 1 day be used to carry a camera (5d2 with a few lenses occasionally a tripod) then, some days a 17 inch macbook pro, some days both, some days neither and it can just be opened right up to carry shopping. The reason for the 17 inch laptop is that I use it for watching movies etc while onboard as well. This might be something I will change to a 15 inch in the future or just buy a ipad to take out for internet instead. As I often travel on flights etc that is why I want the one bag rather than a couple, and I do like the side access feature and the fact that you can zip out the middle layer so it becomes one big open bag instead of a divided 2 section bag.
cheers.


----------

